# Jetta 1.8t possible oil pressure issue?



## jcm0410 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi im new to the forum and i am having a problem with my 1.8t. Before the car reaches operating temperature it runs perfect ad idles perfect. As soon as it reaches operating temp it will misfire but only under full boost and heavy load. The day this issue occured i changed the oil with a motorcraft filter


----------



## jcm0410 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Update!*

I posted this to help out anyone with a similar problem because I use this forum a lot to help diag my own car. The update is my Jetta is 100% back to normal so far no misfires and no p0012.. I'd suggest anyone who has a similar problem running an aftermarket filter to try a simple oil change with OE filter before they go tearing into there engine. I will update if anything changes.. Just trying to contribute :thumbup:


----------

